# Running into headroom problems with my BFD



## Sir Terrence (Jun 8, 2006)

I have the BFD pro 1124p and have started running into headroom issues on certain DVD's(The incredibles, Cars, The War of the Worlds specifically) and some HD DVD's(V for Vandetta, Batman begins specifically). On the majority of my 1500 DVD's I have no problem whatsoever with headroom issues, however recently I began paying attention to the level meters(some equipment repositioning has now made the BFD visible) and have noticed that the mentioned DVD's and HD DVD have been consistantly going into the red introducing some nasty distortion to the sound(I assume its hard digital clipping) and has me scrambling for the volume control.

I tried lowering the input level to the BFD, but that destroys my calibration levels on other DVD's. I have also tried lowering the overall volume, but this is a band-aid. Does anyone have any idea's on how to tackle this problem? Or is this just something I have to live with. Thanks hugely for any help submitted.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Lower the LFE out to the BFD and crank the amp up. Or, have you tried hitting the +4/-10 button on the back of the BFD? It will help as well...I'd try that first.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I tried lowering the input level to the BFD, but that destroys my calibration levels on other DVD's. I have also tried lowering the overall volume, but this is a band-aid. Does anyone have any idea's on how to tackle this problem?


What Darren said. If you lower the input to the BFD, you’ll obviously have to turn up the sub amp to compensate. Hopefully that’s an option?

Regards,
Wayne


----------

